# Air Flow Sensor/Meter



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Nissan Dealer is telling me I over oiled my K&N Air filter and damaged my air flow meter. Car is hesitating at 4k RPM when accelerating. Are they feeding me a line of BS? Not covered under warranty! Nissan corporate not helping either. Any suggestions? New one is $450.00! I have seen them on junk yard inventories. Is this something I can change on my own? Please help. Thanks.

Tyler


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

A year ago I tried to clean my engine and destroyed the mass air flow meter. I think it is sensitive to deteregents and other liquids (including oils). It has a self cleaning system (i.e. it burns any dirt at high temp. after the engine is off) but if the amount of liquid getting in is high it will ruin it. Nissan dealer replaced mine for same price as they asked you. With hindsight it was something that I could have done it. Yes, You can change it and you can get the instructions in one of Haynes nissan maxima manuals. Once you have replaced it you can check for proper operation by doing a self diagnostic (mode III) or measure the voltage at the harness side on the car's computer and at the terminal connection.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I know I'm too late on this, but take the K&N out, and go to another dealer. Viola! Problem solved....


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

You guys know the TSB MAF is under $200.00.


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

My MAF slowly died on me too. I have no K&N but it appeared to be getting carboned up. So I cleaned it with carb cleaner. Still did not help. So I found a good used one on eBay for $35 dollars including shipping and now my car is MUCH happier. DAMN killer deal. Just another option for you.


----------

